# Contest: WTF?



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

It has been too long. I need to give away some cigars.

WTF is this?









Detailed answer=more cigars. Longer duration of contest=more cigars.

More pics, more hints to come if needed.

Feel free to ask questions.

John


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

a watch


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!! Nice contest John!!!!!! Can't really make out the pic, but I'm on this like White on Rice!!!!

Ron


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Ron! Long time to see.

Well this pic isn't too good........BUT it does actually provide a clue other than looking just like a fuzzy cropped image. The clue I won't identify at this time.

It would be an incredible stroke of luck or an answer from some kind of guru to get it right now, though.....I think.

John


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

tip of a masonry bit


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

something burnt


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> a watch


What kind of watch?
:tg


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> tip of a masonry bit


The working end?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Xmodius said:


> What kind of watch?
> :tg


:r.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Xmodius said:


> What kind of watch?
> :tg


:rblack:r


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

BigVito said:


> something burnt


It has been heated up before.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I call this piece "Charcoal on White Carpet".....


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!! Nice contest John!!!!!! Can't really make out the pic, but I'm on this like White on Rice!!!!
> 
> Ron


Do we only get one guess?

Here is my guess so far: Flaming Charcoal that is cooling? The blue color is the bottom of the flame starting to burn off.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Out of focus picture of the top or cork of a Knob Creek bourbon bottle.:al


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

CeeGar said:


> I call this piece "Charcoal on White Carpet".....


The exposure and focus are a little bad intentionally. For the next hints I might show a 'zoomed out' uncropped view.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tongs


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Do we only get one guess?
> 
> Here is my guess so far: Flaming Charcoal that is cooling? The blue color is the bottom of the flame starting to burn off.


Guess as many times as you want to.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Burnt end of a match after lighting a cigar


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

A burned match head against concrete.:tu


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

a roasted marshmallow gone awry :tu


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Dog face


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

cat face


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

is blacksmithing involved?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Xmodius said:


> The working end?


Yes. The end that doesn't go in the drill. I came to this conclusion because th unfocused background seems to be a painted surface of a brick wall.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

BigVito said:


> tongs


What kind of tongs?:w


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

the background looks like a chair


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Xmodius said:


> What kind of tongs?:w


ring tongs?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rivet tongs


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pickup tongs


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Yes. The end that doesn't go in the drill. I came to this conclusion because th unfocused background seems to be a painted surface of a brick wall.


I don't care what everyone says, y'all are good. DAMN!

Totally wrong, but I like how you think.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Is it the tip of black lettering on a piece of paper?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

This is random, but maybe it is the back of a black mamba snake in the african desert. Or it's one of those big duraflame matches that you use on campfires and Grills.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

A Rock..Where the hell have you been bro?..Ive been asking around about you about 6 months ago. Glad to see ya back bro..


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Box Jaw Tongs


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Nothing too close so far.

The thing is kind of small. You see carpet as the background.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Xmodius said:


> I don't care what everyone says, y'all are good. DAMN!
> 
> Totally wrong, but I like how you think.


:r so far a fun contest even if I keep being wrong:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Is it the back end of a tack hammer used in installing the carpet?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

a boot off a toy:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

wick


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

The mouthpiece of a pipe?


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

a chocolate chip that fell off the cookie


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

maybe the nails used to hold the carpet down.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

head of a carpet tack


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

The Back of a TV remote?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

why is it on the carpet?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

The head of a horse shoe nail.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

that didn't make sense


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

burnt popcorn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

ember from the fire place?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

burnt ash


----------



## WoppA (May 17, 2007)

Is it the tip of eyebrow tweezers?

Some questions...

Can I purchase this thing in a store?
Is it natural or man made?
Is it smooth or rough?
Is it symmetrical?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

its the piece of coal santa left in my stocking......damn cheapskate


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Laser leveler?


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Tip of LFD Chisel


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> A Rock..Where the hell have you been bro?..Ive been asking around about you about 6 months ago. Glad to see ya back bro..


Good to see you! I have been a slug, just not contributing or hanging out here. Now that I came back it is like I left in he 7th grade and came back to school and everyone else is about to graduate.

As to the answers:

Nothing close too far. It is on the carpet because of the crack in the curtains behind it which allowed just enough backlighting.

Scale? We don't need no stinking scales. More pics to follow.

Man can make, man can find.

:dr


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Some of you are kind of close, but probably in a way that will surprise you.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

burnt pepperoni off a cheap box pizza


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Good questions too.....


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

how about a bug


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tobacco ash


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

velcro dot


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

the wic of a zippo lighter


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

A cigar with flames burning up the side.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Remote Control


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

a raisin


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Its your big toe! Sorry to hear about the frostbite.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Clues:

Hard work, pipe, grease, excavate.

Might have to wait for more pics.

Cigar smokers are too smart. I don't want this to be easy.

Better pack a lunch.o


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

a flint


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

coal


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

how about a reemer for a pipe. it is used to clean out the cake that is built up.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah! A pipe cleaner


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Syekick said:


> Its your big toe! Sorry to hear about the frostbite.


That's funny.
Unless its true...Sorry to laugh at your toe


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

a chunk of burnt oil that was built up in the engine you just tore down.


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

A chess piece


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

oil?whoops someone beat me to it..how bout carbon..or gem stone


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

sewer pipe wrench :r


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

thumb tack?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> oil?whoops someone beat me to it..how bout carbon..


a sponge with grease on it from cleaning some pipes (not the smoking one)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> how about a reemer for a pipe. it is used to clean out the cake that is built up.


good guess :tu


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Some of you are so close that I am afraid to give any more hints!:gn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

pc of tar


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

a rivet


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe an igniter of some type? (I was thinking like those for model rocket engines. Maybe they make similar ones for industrial explosives?)


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Tip of propane torch for soldering copper pipe


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

What is a uncleaned tip of the stem of a tobacco pipe?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

burnt out fireworks


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

soldering iron


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

end of needle nose pliers


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

board game piece


----------



## Unholy1 (May 31, 2007)

Im gonna say...The bottom end of an old pick axe..or the wood that broke off of one.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> good guess :tu


Come on man.....guesses!!!! I am running out of ideas.

how about a piece of sealer that is wrapped around the threads of a piece of plumbing pipe.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

end of a screwdriver


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Needle valve from a carb with built up carbon


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

What is activated charcoal that you place inside your pipe to rid it of the "ghost in the machine" taste?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

sparker for a torch?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

remember it has been heated
its an auger for a snake to unclog drains.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

spooble said:


> Maybe an igniter of some type? (I was thinking like those for model rocket engines. Maybe they make similar ones for industrial explosives?)


WHO TOLD YOU ABOUT THE INDUSTRIAL EXPLOSIVES! (Only my mime instructor was supposed to know about that......)

J/K! BTW

It is an inert object, nonvolatile, nonexplosive, nonreactive under stp afaik imho brb.


----------



## Unholy1 (May 31, 2007)

could it be.......hm....A piece of gunk you got out of a stopped up pipe?


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

welding tip


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

On a scale of


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Tip of 90/10 welding stick partially used


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Ron White is funny.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

clipped end of a cigar?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Xmodius said:


> Ron White is funny.


burnt tater tot


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Tip of a draw poker


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

french fry


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

BigVito said:


> burnt tater tot


ahahahaha :r


----------



## Unholy1 (May 31, 2007)

BigVito said:


> burnt tater tot


I say...a tater tot that got stuck in a pipe, then had to be taken out..and now looks like that.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> burnt tater tot


I was just typing that...ROFL!!!


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

BigVito said:


> burnt tater tot


Advertising slogan?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Long neck lighter?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I was just typing that...ROFL!!!


:r I wonder how far off it was


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Last clue tonight....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Chess pawn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

burnt french fry


----------



## Unholy1 (May 31, 2007)

Xmodius said:


> Advertising slogan?


Ore Ida. Extra crispy.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Rook chess piece with the top colored black?


----------



## Unholy1 (May 31, 2007)

Xmodius said:


> Last clue tonight....


Is it...THE HOLY GRAIL?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

A piece of coal on top of a white push pin (thumb tack).


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Hates water.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

a filter that fits in a pipe and keeps the grease clean


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

rock salt


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Unholy1 said:


> Is it...THE HOLY GRAIL?


For some, definitely!


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

crystal meth


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

A piece of granite on top of a white push pin (thumb tack).


----------



## WoppA (May 17, 2007)

Is it a piece of resin that has been scraped out of a smoking device?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

A piece of slate on top of a white push pin (thumb tack).

I don't know...appropriately thread title WTF?!?!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

well specifically piece of rock salt on thumb tack then I guess....last time


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

how about a filter for an oil/water seperator


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Thumb tack with a burning piece of paper on it?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

a diamond in the rough?


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

hello kitty toy


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

tripped circuit breaker from a pc of machinery?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

did someone guess plain old coal?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:ss:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

it looks like it has eyes


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

a burning piece of an Opus X on top of a push pin?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

A piece of Anthracite on a thumb tack.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Are the clues good? They are all related in some way but totally _a la carte_ some obvious and some not.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Let's try this...A small piece of cast iron fractured off of a larger piece, done while forging... this on top of a white push pin of course!

Don't know how being a blacksmith saves people's lives, but I'm reading into a lot here! LOL


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

BigVito said:


> it looks like it has eyes


One or more.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Is it a tooth on a tack?


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

A melted green army mans head on a thumb tack.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

seed potato


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

OK, to be honest, a certain percentage of you got it right already. The answer might surprise all of you, though.

Here's what I would like:

I want confirmation. If you KNOW that you guessed right, post your answer with support. (Tell us why.) Don't ask me. Tell me. You lucky clever cigar smoking smarty pants I wanted this to go longer. And I guess we can go for longer with more details and more cigars......

The one or ones correct will still get the prize, but I think it would be cool to go on a bit.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Someone is psychic or something. It's SCARY.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Xmodius said:


> One or more.


more :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Even if I guessed right(which I didn't) I wouldn't know it :r


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

BigVito said:


> Even if I guessed right(which I didn't) I wouldn't know it :r


Well, for a booby prize, whoever guesses who guessed right at this point wins the booby prize.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

A burned LEGO head.....on a White push-pin


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I doubt I guessed right, but if I did, I forgot what all I've guess anyway


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Is it a tooth on a tack?


I think this one is right. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Xmodius said:


> Well, for a booby prize, whoever guesses who guessed right at this point wins the booby prize.


now you're giving me the opportunity to lose twice?


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

The best clues are in the guesses, general leading to specific.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like the burnt end of a nylon rope


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I will take a try. Burned French Fry. Hates water-oil spatters if water is introduced to a fryolator-also covers grease. Ron White named tater tot. Eyes-potatos have eyes. These are the clues that I used plus it looked like it was charcoaled. If I am correct, Ron White would be the key clue.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

BigVito said:


> now you're giving me the opportunity to lose twice?


It's a really specific answer, and it is right on.

Just a chance to guess who got it. Someone should win the runner-up prize.

I'm pretty sure the winner has NO IDEA.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Taltos


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

No sense not giving more clues since someone already got it. It is a very hard question. My friend Moe suggested it to me as a very hard question.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I am pretty sure no one has any idea.

I guess Vito for the booby prize


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Jbailey said:


> Taltos


No, it is not a Taltos.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

A potato eye?


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

burninator said:


> A potato eye?


No, but I like the way you think.

:w


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am pretty sure no one has any idea.
> 
> I guess Vito for the booby prize


did you just say I was a boob?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Unholy1 said:


> Ore Ida. Extra crispy.


I'm thinking Unholy1 got it here....but that doesn't mean Vito isn't a boob. 

Because of the potato and eye references...."ore" and "I-da" seem to play to that and the excavation hints.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I guess I won because I'm so cool


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> did you just say I was a boob?


It must have been a play on words.........


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Heck if I know who's right...if its me, I don't know it!

It definitely looks like a white push pin, and either granite or slate is excavated and surely involves hard labor. Where the grease fits in, I have no idea. Same with the pipe.

Maybe it's a small piece of cast iron pipe broken off of a larger piece while replacing a broken sewer (sanitary, or storm) line (excavation, pipe, hard work, grease to make the pipes go together smoother).

Again...WTF!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> It must have been a play on words.........


I am as baffled as anyone.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Now it's for the second place prize.

Kimberly would tell you if she were here.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Seriously, someone got really lucky OR is psychic. I did NOT give much in the way of clues. The pics suck.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok. Survey is back.....Vito is the booby.

Hope KASR doesnt try to bite you.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Ok. Survey is back.....Vito is the booby.
> 
> Hope KASR doesnt try to bite you.


:r not going to herf in OK


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> :r not going to herf in OK


Arkansas is a close second.....and our only interest is sheep.

Welcome to our house any time.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Arkansas is a close second.....and our only interest is sheep.
> 
> Welcome to our house any time.


not being a sheep , thanks for the invite ( I do own a sheep costume)


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

I just sent a PM to the winner.

I told him/her that if that was just a guess then he/she 'has the shining'. I didn't give much in the way of clues. I myself would never have been able to reason it out. It's cool because this guess is RIGHT ON.

Keep going. Tell me who the winner is, and you'll get the BOOBY PRIZE!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

A whole bunch of us guessed embers, charcoal, burnt fries, matches which are all forms of carbon. Kimberly would lead me to consider that it is an industrial diamond. They perform hard work, are found in pipes, in some operations are sorted with water, and require excavation.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

deuce :tu


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

CeeGar


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

One of my early guesses was a thumb tack so I'm going with that. As for what is resting on top, I'll go with the guess of a tooth. How does it fit in? Well, the tooth looks black or grease covered, it is hard work to pull out a loose tooth, you can hold a pipe with your teeth, and you excavate a tooth when you lose it. Also, a thumb tack is known as a push pin, which has one I (eye), and Ron White has big white teeth. I don't know, that's the best i could come up with.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

wanting to know


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

So tell me the winner you googleophile (as I am). You will be the 2nd winner.


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

Mr. Lordi


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Ceegar


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Ron White:


"That'll shut her up...........for a minute."


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

kdhoffma said:


> Mr. Lordi


:tpd:


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

spooble


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Two have mentioned the answer. The second to mention the answer didn't mention the first winner in order to win the second prize. You don't need to give the correct answer now. You need to name the first prize winner.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

BigVito said:


> spooble


BigVito IS a boob! 

:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Xmodius said:


> Ron White:
> 
> "That'll shut her up...........for a minute."


 "Why don't they just come out and say it? Diamonds...that'll shut her up. For a minute" Ron White, "They Call Me Tater Salad"


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

BigVito said:


> spooble


Yes!

"A diamond in the rough" ???? WTF Psychic but doesn't know it.

But that is what it is. It is a rough octahedral diamond crystal.

Spooble, watch out for the men in suits traveling in the black helicopter. The 'spa' they want to take you to might be more of a workout than a vacation.


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

Jbailey said:


> A piece of Anthracite on a thumb tack.


I think it was jbailey, black diamond on a thumb tack


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm so confused:r:r


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I thought it was a beetle that you caught trying to infiltrate your humi, and smashed him flat and put on a push pin as a warning to the other beetles to stay away.:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

wicked contest. :r


Xmodius said:


> Yes!
> 
> "A diamond in the rough" ???? WTF Psychic but doesn't know it.
> 
> ...


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

spooble?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

kdhoffma said:


> I think it was jbailey, black diamond on a thumb tack


 spooble #131
JBailey #138


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

You used a thumb tack to nub a cigar!


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

fun contest!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Fun contest...where does the pipe and grease fit in?


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Good contest. Congrats to winners.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

The pipe fits in because diamonds are found in kimberlite pipes which are veins of a special rock that yields diamonds. Not sure about the grease clue.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Xmodius said:


> Yes!
> 
> "A diamond in the rough" ???? WTF Psychic but doesn't know it.
> 
> ...


:hn i guessed a rock and a gem stone long ago..lol..didnt know you needed specifics.lol.just givin ya a hard time..great contest and good to see ya back..dont be a stranger bro..congrats spooble


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Great contest! Congrats to the winners :ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

That was fun. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice work Xmodius! One of the most unique contests I've seen here.:tu


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

taltos said:


> That was fun. Thanks for the contest.


Yeah, thanks. Very difficult to tell by the zoomed in corner of it. Nice job to the winner(s).


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm too lazy to get a good picture tonight.

This one is a smaller specimen, but with more clarity. The shape is very similar.


----------



## WoppA (May 17, 2007)

Grats to the winners, fun contest, thanks!


----------



## jc85 (Mar 5, 2007)

eww! TOBACCO BEETLE!


----------



## jc85 (Mar 5, 2007)

jc85 said:


> eww! TOBACCO BEETLE!


hmm... I should really look at ALL the pages of the thread instead of just the first...


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> :hn i guessed a rock and a gem stone long ago..lol..didnt know you needed specifics.lol.just givin ya a hard time..great contest and good to see ya back..dont be a stranger bro..congrats spooble


Hey, Rock Star, good to see you again too. When you guessed 'rock' that's one of the time I said 'close'. And damn it was close lots of guesses pointing the way....coal...charcoal...getting warm....tip of a bit....hard....lots of great answers and guesses....tobacco beetle!!!

So, we have Spooble in 1st place....that wild guess was just too damn specific! Like I said...psychic lol.

BigVito 2nd place, and definitely a gold star for participation.

(Please let me know if I am in error.)

I have Spooble's address, and I'm waiting on BigVito's.

Prizes going out soon.

Thanks for playing. That was fun and way more fast-paced than I thought it would be. I expected it to go at least a day.:ss:blp


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Gold star :ss no error there ( it rhymes) 


Xmodius said:


> Hey, Rock Star, good to see you again too. When you guessed 'rock' that's one of the time I said 'close'. And damn it was close lots of guesses pointing the way....coal...charcoal...getting warm....tip of a bit....hard....lots of great answers and guesses....tobacco beetle!!!
> 
> So, we have Spooble in 1st place....that wild guess was just too damn specific! Like I said...psychic lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Got my prize from Xmodius today and it is excellent! Some favorites and some that are new to me. I took the Punch Gusto out of the tubo and it smells heavenly. Also, this is the first cloth-banded Oliva that I've had. From what I've read, I think it's one of the first blends they came out with (read "old") and I should be in for a treat!

Thanks Xmodius. It was a wonderful contest and prize.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

The Post Office amazed me again today. I just mailed these on Saturday, two days ago!

I'm glad you like them. They are from 2005 except for the Punch Tubo which is from 2006 (August?) (and maybe the CAO, but it is probably 05).

I hope you enjoy those.

John


----------

